# FUCK LIFE



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE OF THE DAY FROM JIN JA " Im So Excited to STOP CARING"

FUCK LIFE lets all go crazy and not give a fuck about anything AHHHHHHHHHHH i just threw a full popcan at my wall.. now some would say thats stupid because now i have pop all over my wall right but.. i think its fucking hilarious hahahahhahahahaah and who fives a fuck? the wall? no the wall dosent give a fuck
i dont give a fuck.!!!!!!!
No i havent gone crazy i am just sick of giving a fuck about shit. lets fucking not care anymore and fucking do what we want !!!!!!! that is our power!!!!!!! sorry for all the fucks but Jinelle got me pumped up in a conversation and im very fucking hyper!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUCK LIFE LETS All DO SOEMTHING CRAZY AND OUT OF THE ORDINANRY AND POST IT ON THiS THREAD..


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I just chugged 3 tall beers in less then 3 minutes... who wants to challenge my record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

No ONE??? fine ill challenge it


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

You need to give a fuk Jordy...........Not giving a fuk is ok as long as its not the same as saying "I dont take responsibility".....

Its all up to Jordy,you can beat this crap..THAT is your power......Why are you giving that power away with 
"I dont give a fuk"

Ahhh youll get there when youre ready....


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

NO I GIVE A FUCK... just not so much anymore... like i meen i care about living... but Life has no remorse on me so fuckit.. imma have no remorse on life and just start living.. i htink you percieved my thread in the wrong way. I'm sooo pumped right now to just get out and doo stuff without giving a fuck!!!
TIED MY RECORFD 3 tall beers in 3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Like I MEEN this all in a positive way... FUCKIN DP all this bullshit is trying to hold me back... but it cant hold back the power of what i do ... and i may be crazy but fuck it.. from now on im gonna do what i want to do and not let this stupid fuck ing dp hold me back... I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! < dp has no power over that.. what now dp. fuck you


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> i htink you percieved my thread in the wrong way.


Maybe or maybe not.I didnt say you was definatly doing such and such....just poimted out the potential danger of doing so as your friend who is worried about you.Sure there can be a "I dont give a fuk" in a positive kind of way-that is the OK sort of "I dont give a fuk".

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, wtf is a tall boy? "Chugging tall boys" sounds well....it sounds.....ermm ...... rude!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

lol
never thought about that... its just tall beers.. lol hahaha thanks for pointing hat out tho lyns hahahah


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Im editing that because it sounds way to gay


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Im editing that because it sounds way to gay


There is nothing wrong with anyone being Gay.......but chugging THREE! tall boys in 3 minutes, now that would be crazy and living it up!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

fuck yeah jordan. 
fuck life hard.

lets throw plants at ladies faces.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

lol jin.. "we soiled her evening" lol hahahah ahhhh great times..


----------



## eilonwy (Nov 7, 2008)

that's why i like depression, because afterwards i am exactly in this mood 8)


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Day 1 of fuck life


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Optimusrhyme said:


> I just chugged 3 tall beers in less then 3 minutes... who wants to challenge my record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol lyns. i need to find another "tall boy" if i'm guna chug 4 of em. :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

FUck ya Jordan - give a fuck about what you give a fuck about and what's in your heart. Not what other people/DP put expectations on you to give a fuck about because all that crap doesn't fucking matter. All that matters is you give a fuck about what's in your heart.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS: F.u.c.k.i.n.g love the avatar picture Jordan :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> give a flower* about what you give a flower* about and what's in your heart. Not what other people/DP put expectations on you to give a flower* about because all that crap doesn't flower* matter.


 :wink:


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol @ this thread i was very drunk when i wrote it..

Well I'm still livin by the "fuck it" attitude, i use the attitude mostly towards negative shit like OCD, worrying,DP, im sick of it all. Everytime I think about anything negative i just say fuck it. I didnt wanna leave the house for the last cuple days but i said fuck it and did, i didnt want to stay out long but i said fuck it and stayed out long. I'm thinking the more and more I say fuck it to things that are trying to go against me the better off i'll be. I've pretty much come to the point where I am surrendering to life and whatever the hell happends from here on out.. fuck it ... its life


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i can drink to that!  cheers


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

"I just chugged 3 tall beers in less then 3 minutes... who wants to challenge my record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

been there done that mate!

wait until youre an old cunt with dr/dp !

we all just need a fucking cure!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooo BORED!!!

Who wants to play the Nintendo Wii with me?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

lol random..

fuck it ill play


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

fuck it i'll play too ;D


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Animal Crossing or Mario Kart?


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn that's tough....both are awesome :O


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Obv mario kart. what the hell is animal crossing lol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Obv mario kart. what the hell is animal crossing lol


Animal Crossing -


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

wow ill definitely go with mario kart over that lol


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

actually fuck it we'll play both


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

HAHA.

You know what, I want to work in a video game store. chyeah!
So I can get discounts on the games I want. haha

I was gonna buy the Mario Kart today LOL. I'm saving for something else tho. 
Oh well, next time *sigh*


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

way to late but uhh left 4 dead anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

My son likes Animal crossing....Today I was playing God of war with my youngest son,I didnt mind that . Im very interested in greek mythology...Zeus, Demeter, persephone, hades.pandora and her box etc..the journey through the psyche.. or anything "mythological"/magickal...but Im not bad at mario cart too  ,I only play these games with my sons..otherwise its not really my thing,not stimulating enough.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

i would own you at mario kart lyns donkey kong alllll the way!!!!!!!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

oh yah UPDATE the f u c k life attitude is working like a charm,.. I feel like ive already died before my death, because i just let go of all this shit in my mind and say f u c k it everytime it comes up.. i dont fear it at all, right now I dont really fear anything I think thats the main goal with the f u c k it attitude.. fear is soo overrated I'm not scared to die because ive already been thru something worse then death for the last 9 years so f u c k it dp aint got shit on me and when my time comes im more then ready.. now i'm ready to live and not fear living... I like my life but im glad I have died before my death.. because now i can start to truly enjoy life.. no more worrying about this s h i t .. you guys should join me in the f u c k it atttude .. lol f u c kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk it ALL! :lol:

peace & one love

"die before you die-- and find that there is no death"- eckhart tolle


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah who likes that game anyways

Fuck it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Jordan fear is a natural healthy human response to danger or uncirtainty....Fear is not a problem untill it controls your life and has a huge impact on everyday fuctioning,which for you I know it has and nearly everyone here.Im really pleased that you are facing that demon now though,really awesome.If you are trully able to let go of the degree of control youve felt youve needed and trust yourself to just live with lifes ups and the downs and deal with them in other ways etc..then you can recover for sure.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

the day i stop giving a fuck is the day ill be in jail 
giving a fuck is the only thing that keeps me sane


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

true we have to give a fuck about common sense things that we know we shouldnt do like murder, rape, kidnapping , stabbing someone with a sword/kitana... ect... or else we'd all be in jail
When i say stop giving a fuck. I meen stop giving a fuck about "our ego" we have created in our heads, the ego that makes us "seem" so precious to ourselves.. the one that always makes us think about and feel sorry for ourselves and makes us feel pain/depression/frustration/guilt/anger/jealousy over and over and over again... Kill it.. forget about yourself.. forget about your suffering.. forget about your shitty life situation. It dosent matter. If you dont kill the Ego it will control you in so many negative ways.
so fuck it kill that mutha fucka inside your head and just "BE" ...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't give a fcuk, but that's probably because I ate Klonopin.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

fuck it i'll keep this thread alive


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Fuck life indeed!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah Fuck it!!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Urgh...


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

haha i just seen this thread and i never knew so many people loved flowers  but anyway this kind of attitude would work and has proved to work for jordan anyway. I don't want to go to bed but fuck it i will anyway. Night


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fuck it


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

i most definitey did not forget about this thread. Im glad you brought it back up Crystal.
I made this thread when i was at rock bottom and the fuck it attitude was the starting turning point of the journey to feeling good.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i said f.uck it for 4 years and drank myself into oblivion, i dont know if that helped though.  oh well, f.uck it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

when in doubt, fuck it


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

flowers


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Optimusrhyme said:


> true we have to give a flower* about common sense things that we know we shouldnt do like murder, rape, kidnapping , stabbing someone with a sword/kitana... ect... or else we'd all be in jail


dang it, i was looking forward to using my katana today.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Optimusrhyme said:
> 
> 
> > true we have to give a flower* about common sense things that we know we shouldnt do like murder, rape, kidnapping , stabbing someone with a sword/kitana... ect... or else we'd all be in jail
> ...


And I was looking forward to continuing my serial killing spree today  . Oh well, guess the good days are over now.


----------

